# newfs with device busy error



## kisscool-fr (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm testing some configuration on a server and encounter a strange behaviour.

I have a raid10 array which when creating partition gives me at the newfs step this 


```
newfs: ioctl (WDINFO): /dev/da0a: can't rewrite disk label: Device busy
```

I can try with or without the -L options to newfs, the error is still the same. 

I tried the dedicated mode or the sliced mode, still here. 

Does anyone know where do it come from ?

Thanks,


----------



## kisscool-fr (Jul 13, 2010)

Seems problem solved. 

I followed this howto to align the partition for the raid array. http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=76148&postcount=38.

The error occurs when indicating the fragment size and the block size twice (in the file for bsdlabel and in the command line for the newfs command).So I left those values in the file and ignored the command line options at the newfs step. 

I don't remember i had this problem the first time i followed the howto. 

It works. That's all !


----------

